# Schwinn krates



## Hart Pheobe (Monday at 1:13 PM)

What were the colors if the Krates, and the names of them? What years were they produced? Thanks


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Monday at 1:28 PM)

Apple Krate, Orange Krate, Pea picker, Greyghoust, Cotton picker ...


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Monday at 1:34 PM)

Lemon Peeler also


----------



## koolbikes (Monday at 3:02 PM)

Orange Krate - Kool Orange 1968 - 1972
Orange Krate - Sunset Orange 1973
Apple Krate - Red 1968 - '73
Lemon Peeler - Kool Lemon 1968 - '73
Pea Picker - Campus Green 1968 - '72
Cotton Picker - White 1970 - '71
Grey Ghost - Silver Mist 1971

**The Ever Elusive Schwinn Promotional(s)...
Coal Krate - Sable Black 
Grape Krate - Violet


----------



## Tom Carroll (Monday at 5:35 PM)

Grape and coal Never officially produced by Schwinn during 1968-1973


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Monday at 9:53 PM)

Technically Pea Picker was 1969-1972. Any Nov-Dec 1968 bikes were 1969 model year.
No verifiable Schwinn documentation to prove any Coal (Koal) or Grape Krates exist, only stories.


----------



## Darthvader (Yesterday at 6:00 AM)

Don't forget the "Krome Krate" which were produced only as dealer awards and signed by Al Fritz the inventor of the Stingray.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Yesterday at 6:27 AM)

Would be interested in some dealer/factory info on the Krome Krate. 
Schwinn policy then was not to chrome frames, they believed it weakened the welds.
Did they vary from their own policy?
Would be interesting to show true examples.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Yesterday at 1:19 PM)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> Technically Pea Picker was 1969-1972. Any Nov-Dec 1968 bikes were 1969 model year.
> No verifiable Schwinn documentation to prove any Coal (Koal) or Grape Krates exist, only stories.







































 🤗


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Yesterday at 7:51 PM)

Nice bikes man but I have to ask.
What is the point of the quote and photos of the Coal Krate? 
I built one too but none came from Schwinn.


----------



## GTs58 (Yesterday at 7:52 PM)

Why does the coal crate have a derailleur that was on a Raleigh?


----------



## Hoagie57 (Today at 5:57 AM)

Just showing that's all no harm in it that is there? And you don't believe in Santa Claus either right. Yet billions do believe.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Today at 6:05 AM)

GTs58 said:


> Why does the coal crate have a derailleur that was on a Raleigh?



Thats the way it came from the Schwinn factory  lmfao ...  You guys are an amazing bunch on nay sayers.         I know your mothers never told you, "IF YOU HAVE NOTHING NICE TO SAY" > "JUST SAY NOTHING" I myself use to get told that every Sunday ...... just before we went into church!


----------



## Hoagie57 (Today at 6:32 AM)

GTs58 said:


> Why does the coal crate have a derailleur that was on a Raleigh?



Same reason it has an Atom rear brake hub on it .... something different & cool.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Today at 6:52 AM)

Hey man, I just asked why it was linked to my post as a quote.
 Maybe there was something I didn't know there.
No need to blast at me, if others did worse I understand.
Rob


----------

